

What are you Majoring in? - wmandrell

I am transferring to a university and am about to decide on my Major. I have a few options, but I am incredibly indecisive right now!<p>I would like to hear your story. What's your major &#38; Why... ?
======
bvlaar
I currently attend school for finance (Western University in Canada).

My first two years were mainly split between economics and finance/accounting.
To be honest (not sure if this is the case at most schools) but the material
we learn is absolute junk. Unless you want a designation in accounting or law,
you've gotta question schools' value prop to you. It blows my mind I don't
have the guts to leave(lack of conviction I guess).

Many kids will say "I goto school for business" which may be true by title.
But in the real world, it's the "Business of X'. If you want to get into
internet firms and work on their business end, you need to know the product
side of things as well. Sometimes I regret taking my major mainly because I
think it makes more sense to get a degree in engineering(or something
technical) then get your MBA (if you're academic) or just experience business
in the real world.

Regardless what you take, everything will always work out, and even though you
may learn junk quality material, things will stick that will come up in random
conversations and will provide some value. However, maybe not 100k in value.

Goodluck man

------
jfaucett
My advice would be to study anything in the sciences, computer science,
mathematics, chemistry, engineering, etc. With these majors you can almost
always find a good paying job anywhere in the world. I studied foreign
languages and literatures, and the road has been a lot rougher I think than if
I had just majored in computer science ( I'm a software developer). At the
time I wanted to major in something that was outside my experience and would
be completely new for me, since I had always been programming and had been
working in software development since I was 16. Personally, I loved my major,
and felt it really expanded my horizons, I delved deep into languages
(German,English) that I use daily now, and the linguistics / semiotics
knowledge has been applicable in my daily work. But at the end of the day, I
could never hope to get a job with my major and got a job as a software
developer at a lower salary than if I had majored in computer science. So my
advice to my litte brothers now is always - study a science.

------
zerohp
I'm a 35 year old software developer attending community college right now.
I've been programming for a long time but still think there's a lot that a
university education can offer me.

In a few months I will apply to University of Illinois for Computer
Engineering. I'd really like to focus on computer hardware and low level
software, while still learning more fundamental computer science. Computer
Engineering strikes a great balance.

Since I started taking classes last year I have discovered a new love for
math, thanks to the great professors at my local college. I'm thinking about
finishing up my undergraduate education with a dual degree in Mathematics and
Computer Engineering.

The long term plan is to become a researcher, in academia or a corporate
research lab, so I'll be going on to graduate school. Academia is not for
everyone, but I'm prepared to burn through all of my savings to fulfill this
dream.

------
jessem
I switched from computer science to English literature halfway through
undergrad, mostly due to my CS department being subpar (now dead, I believe)
and my math being too weak. I worked at a few startups as a designer and
programmer, and am entering an English PhD program in fall.

Financially, I probably would have been much better sticking with a science-
based discipline, but, I wouldn't have been as happy in the program. Now I
pick up odd gigs writing code to supplement grad school stipends to do what I
really want.

------
tsurantino
Studying Political Science/Business.

Really regret not opting for Computer Science. However, these regrets are
fleeting. More focussed on capitalizing on my political science/business
education (and liberal arts education as a whole) to expand my interest, while
learning computer science/programming on my own (lots of reading).

Will be tough to break the barrier of "oh you didn't get degree in X" but I
don't think it will be that big of an issue. Paul Graham's first major was in
philosophy :)

------
achompas
I studied economics in undergrad, and I'm in computer science now in grad
school.

If I could choose again, I'd try math in undergrad or, if I was stuck with my
econ BA, I'd study applied math in grad school.

Math really seems like the way to go if you find it interesting (which I
do...I'm just not a math savant). The most interesting parts of my econ degree
involved relatively heavy (topology, advanced calculus/real analysis) math
courses.

